# Windows 7 Fax and scan and Imagine WiMax



## censuspro (4 Jan 2011)

I'm trying to use windows fax and scan over wimax bb and telephone. I have it all set up but but when I dial out and the call connects the fax won't transmit.

I've checked the fax numbers which are valid and I can hear the call connect and answer but the message won't transmit.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bankrupt (4 Jan 2011)

Imagine WiMAX uses voice over IP (VoIP) technology for normal phone and fax calls which often has difficulty carrying fax signals.  Probably best to talk to them to see if there are any changes in settings that can be made on their side.


----------

